# Fish I'd please



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Can some one give me a name for this little guy he bit the shit out of me if that helps


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

That's an invisible shit biter..............


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lizardfish


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Slippery Dick. 







More of a green color in the bay. They'll bite the crap out of you.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a kind of "RASP",and ,yes they will bite u.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

706Z said:


> It's a kind of "RASP",and ,yes they will bite u.


Wrasse...


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Slippery Dick.
> View attachment 361978
> 
> More of a green color in the bay. They'll bite the crap out of you.


Pearly Razorfish.

And yes, they will bite the piss out of you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

djbradley said:


> Pearly Razorfish.
> 
> And yes, they will bite the piss out of you.


Das right, and das right. They'll bury completely in the sand, but Flipper can find them.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

djbradley said:


> Pearly Razorfish.
> 
> And yes, they will bite the piss out of you.


so is it piss or shit they will bite out of you? I am confused..:sneaky2:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

dammit my phone failed to post the picture my bad -.- will have picture up later


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Without a picture or a description I'm going to go ahead and say gray snapper. Aka Black snapper for most of us around here.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my ichthyologist says it's a wrasse.
he knows the difference in his wrasse and a hole in the ground. :whistling:

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The OP hasn't posted a picture of the culprit yet . The picture of the wrasse is somebody else's guess.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

You guys are killing me, Lord help me if i ever post a picture with a question and forget the pic.....lol


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

I would guess toadfish


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Faithnfishin said:


> You guys are killing me, Lord help me if i ever post a picture with a question and forget the pic.....lol


LOL I did the same thing once you wont hear the end of it :no: But my guess would be a Sea Robbin


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright where's the picture ? If you can't swing the picture ,at least give us a description.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh man I love reading stuff like that lol


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Its probably a red snapper. They're so rare no one knows what they look like.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I guess you found out what it was, with out us. I suppose you're just gonna leave us hanging now ?


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

my bad  here you guys go now shoot


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lizard fish


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Fish*

I think its an alien. Searching for a weakness in our defensive's!!!!:whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

woodinfliezz said:


> my bad  here you guys go now shoot


You didn't need the pic. I told you immediately what it was...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your fingers should be nowhere close to a lizard fish mouth. Your own eyes should tell you that


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Better go get a Lizard fish shot :yes:


----------

